# Almost bought the Roamio until...



## rkon (Apr 13, 2005)

Almost bought the Roamio until...I went through the Checkout process and the MSD disappeared from the pricing and the price jumped back up to $1349 (Roamio Pro + Lifetime & Mini + Lifetime).

I have been using Tivo for 11 years and I think Tivo would be smart enough to offer a token discount offer to their loyalist. 

I am rethinking purchasing the roamio and think that $1350 buys a ton of content and movies that I can purchase through and apple or a roku of which I both own. 

Does anyone else feel the same and has put off on purchasing a Roamio?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You have a qualifying unit active on your account? 

MSD is still in place. You probably just experienced a presentation glitch that has been widely discussed here.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rkon said:


> Almost bought the Roamio until...I went through the Checkout process and the MSD disappeared from the pricing and the price jumped back up to $1349 (Roamio Pro + Lifetime & Mini + Lifetime).
> 
> I have been using Tivo for 11 years and I think Tivo would be smart enough to offer a token discount offer to their loyalist.
> 
> ...


Multi TV whole home DVR systems cost lots of money. If you are going to pay the price for cable I really don't see how $100 one way or the other would really matter that much over several years.

Now if you are going to replace cable with IP streaming only then it might make some sense to not pay for DVR system.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

MSD discount shows for me. My vote is that it's the issue with the website that many people have run into.



> Order summary:
> 
> TiVo Mini $99.99
> Product Lifetime service $149.99
> ...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

OP - call TiVo and ask.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

I ran into something similar, I think.

This is what bothers me (TIVO ARE YOU LISTENING?):

The call/email/chat icons are all shown side by side, like they're equal. It said "log in for preferred pricing". I logged in...nothing changed. I chatted...the guy said effectively, can't help you here you have to call in.

Don't represent that email/chat/phone are all equivalent when they are not.

I've bought fully 25 different TiVos over the years, four of which are still active in my house, probably a dozen in friends and family's houses. Many I upgraded and gifted or sold to others...but still, they are visible via my account. Why can't the chat guy see and act on that? Give him the power, don't make me call the next day.

Average cost about $700, that's almost $18K.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

What other tech company gives you a discount on their new models because you buy one every year or two?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone mentioned to me in another thread that if you use the coupon code PLSR it gives you $100 off lifetime. Although it might only work when activating lifetime on a box bought from someone other then TiVo. (i.e. Amazon, Weaknees, etc...)


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Someone mentioned to me in another thread that if you use the coupon code PLSR it gives you $100 off lifetime. Although it might only work when activating lifetime on a box bought from someone other then TiVo. (i.e. Amazon, Weaknees, etc...)


$100 off the MSD price? Bringing it down to $299??


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

BlackBetty said:


> $100 off the MSD price? Bringing it down to $299??


No, they are proud of the Roamios: they are $499 for lifetime, or $399 w/ MSD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> $100 off the MSD price? Bringing it down to $299??


It has never worked for $100 off MSD pricing. I remember trying it on my launch Elite hoping it would work.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Yesterday, after logging in as it suggested, I did not see it, but today doing the same I do see the $100 off for MSD.


----------



## bklinc (Aug 21, 2013)

trip1eX said:


> What other tech company gives you a discount on their new models because you buy one every year or two?


Cell phone companies, for example.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Someone mentioned to me in another thread that if you use the coupon code PLSR it gives you $100 off lifetime. Although it might only work when activating lifetime on a box bought from someone other then TiVo. (i.e. Amazon, Weaknees, etc...)


The PLSR code worked for me. I bought my two Premiere 4s from Amazon and when I went online to activate it I put the code in and it gave me the $100 off lifetime. I tried it again on the second box but it would not work. I did get the multi service discount on lifetime on the second box.
I originally tried the code when buying directly from TiVo but it would never work so I would definitely say you would have to buy your TiVo from another source in order to get the PLSR code to work.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Jed1 said:


> The PLSR code worked for me. I bought my two Premiere 4s from Amazon and when I went online to activate it I put the code in and it gave me the $100 off lifetime. I tried it again on the second box but it would not work. I did get the multi service discount on lifetime on the second box.
> I originally tried the code when buying directly from TiVo but it would never work so I would definitely say you would have to buy your TiVo from another source in order to get the PLSR code to work.


 When did you use the code. I'm still waiting on my Tivo from Weaknees. Hope I get it before the code quits working


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

bdspilot said:


> When did you use the code. I'm still waiting on my Tivo from Weaknees. Hope I get it before the code quits working


The first week in July.


----------

